# New tire from ITP



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone seen these new tires from itp? Its called Mayhem.Looks like a cross between a carlisle black rock and maxxis zilla IMO. Whatya think?
http://www.itptires.com/newproducts.html


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I wonder if thats whats on the new RZR's from the factory. It looks a lot like it. Especially since it says it just comes in 26"


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

It could be. They say its the most aggressive mud/trail tire yet by them. Why would they only offer it in a 26" then. Doesnt make any sense. I'l like to see it in a 28" and 30"!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Doesnt look as aggressive as the Zilla. Not to me anyway.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

I like the looks tho. I'd rock them in a parade or casual trails if it came in a 30


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Zillas has more side bite... Not a bad looking tire though... Bet it works well for all terrain/ trail tire...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhuntr (Jan 30, 2011)

Kinda reminds me of the Mud ***** tires and zillas aswell.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

they r close .


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i wonder how smooth they ride


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

probably ride really good but who wants a 26" mud tire???? can you say stuck


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

03maxpower said:


> probably ride really good but who wants a 26" mud tire???? can you say stuck


Honda guys lmao


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

haha "will 27s fit my rancher? and will it turn em?" i bet there is a million threads similar to that in the honda section.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

These look a lot like a Zilla but the tread doesnt look as deep.




Polaris425 said:


> I wonder if thats whats on the new RZR's from the factory. It looks a lot like it. Especially since it says it just comes in 26"


They arent the tires that come on a RZR. Those are 27" ITP 900 XCTs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Col_Sanders said:


> These look a lot like a Zilla but the tread doesnt look as deep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah we've deduced that in the other thread... lol


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

byrd said:


> Honda guys lmao


easy!

Don't look like they'd do as good as the zilla IMO.


----------

